# bei Bier schwätzen



## herrkeinname

Bei Bier/Kaffee/Tee schwätzen? Wie sagt ihr das auf Spanisch?


----------



## sokol

herrkeinname said:


> Bei Bier/Kaffee/Tee schwätzen? Wie sagt ihr das auf Spanisch?


Man sollte vielleicht erwähnen: "schwätzen" ist hier im Sinn von "schwatzen, plaudern" gebraucht - diese Bedeutung von "schwätzen" ist typisch für Südwest-Deutschland und wird nicht überall korrekt verstanden. 

Bezüglich Übersetzung bin ich unsicher, vielleicht passt charlar.


----------



## Sidjanga

Meines Wissens kann man die Idee "bei einem Kaffee/Tee/Bier" im Spanischen ganz gut mit c_on un té/café/una cerveza *de por medio *ausdrücken._

Man könnte also vielleicht sagen: _charlar _oder_ tener/compartir una (buena) charla con una cerveza de por medio
_
Mal sehen, was die Muttersprachler sagen.


----------



## herrkeinname

Sigianga said:


> Meines Wissens kann man die Idee "bei einem Kaffee/Tee/Bier" im Spanischen ganz gut mit c_on un té/café/una cerveza *de por medio *ausdrücken._
> 
> Man könnte also vielleicht sagen: _charlar _oder_ tener/compartir una (buena) charla con una cerveza de por medio
> _
> Mal sehen, was die Muttersprachler sagen.



*de por medio* ist mir hier nicht so ganz klar.


----------



## Estopa

herrkeinname said:


> Bei Bier/Kaffee/Tee schwätzen? Wie sagt ihr das auf Spanisch?



Charlar mientras se toma una cerveza / un café / una taza de té

oder

Charlar tomando una cerveza / un café / una taza de té  
Ich muss dich leider noch einmal mit dem gerundio quälen! 

"De por medio" geht auch ganz gut.
(De por medio = im Beisein von....)


----------



## herrkeinname

Ich muss es mir wohl langsam aneignen ;-)


----------



## ANTÍA

Wir bleiben oft um zu trinken oder zu essen. Aber auch bleiben wir mit jemandem um etwas zu sprechen.

Deshalb sagen wir : 
bleiben wir bei Bier/Kafee/Tee/Wein um etwas (Das Thema, Das Problem ) zu schwätzen ?
aber brauchen wir nicht bei Bier/Kaffe/ Tee/ Wein sagen .

Wir sagen nur: Bleiben und schwätzen?

Ich weiss deutsch wenig aber hoffe ich dass meine Idee verstehen kann


----------

